# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Porodiljni- otkaz

## Cathy

Zanima me, uskoro mi počinje drugih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog. Da li mi poslodavac može dati otkaz dok sam na porodiljnom? U tom slučaju imam pravo na otpremninu. Točno?
Što ako ja dam otkaz da li onda imam pravo na otpremninu?

----------


## sirius

Poslodavac ti NE moze dati otkaz dok si na porodiljnom, tek 8 dana nakon povrtaka na posao.

----------


## Cathy

> Poslodavac ti NE moze dati otkaz dok si na porodiljnom, tek 8 dana nakon povrtaka na posao.


Ne smije ili NE može nikako?

----------


## sirius

ako ti daš otkaz gubis pravo na otpremninu, pomoc sa burze i mogucnost koristenja porodljnog. 
Jedino u slucaju sporazunog prekida mozda imaš pravo na otpremninu (ne znam kakvi su vam ugovori na poslu), ali u slucaju nezaposlenosti nemas pravo na pomoc sa burze i porodiljni. U svakom slucaju nepovoljna opcija za tebe.

----------


## sirius

> Ne smije ili NE može nikako?


Pa NE smije i NE moze. Mislim, moze probati , ali to nije zakonito. Imas ugovor na neodredeno?

----------


## sirius

zakon o radu kaže...

 Članak 34. 


> * (1) Za vrijeme trudnoće, korištenja rodiljnog, roditeljskog,  posvojiteljskog dopusta, rada s polovicom punog radnog vremena, rada s  polovicom punog radnog vremena radi pojačane brige i njege djeteta,  dopusta trudnice ili majke koja doji dijete, te dopusta ili rada s  polovicom punog radnog vremena radi brige i njege djeteta s težim  smetnjama u razvoju, odnosno u roku od petnaest dana od prestanka  trudnoće ili prestanka korištenja tih prava, poslodavac ne smije  otkazati ugovor o radu trudnici i osobi koja se koristi nekim od tih  prava.
> *
> * (2) Otkaz iz stavka 1. ovoga članka je ništetan, ako je na dan davanja  otkaza poslodavcu bilo poznato postojanje okolnosti iz stavka 1. ovoga  članka ili ako radnik u roku od petnaest dana od dostave otkaza  obavijesti poslodavca o postojanju okolnosti iz stavka 1. ovoga članka  te o tome dostavi odgovarajuću potvrdu ovlaštenog liječnika ili drugog  ovlaštenog tijela.*
>   (3) Ugovor o radu osobe iz stavka 1. ovoga članka, prestaje smrću  poslodavca fizičke osobe, prestankom obrta po sili zakona ili brisanjem  trgovca pojedinca iz registra.
>   (4) Ugovor o radu osobe iz stavka 1. ovoga članka, tijekom provedbe  postupka likvidacije u skladu s posebnim propisom, može se otkazati zbog  poslovno uvjetovanih razloga.

----------


## Cathy

> ako ti daš otkaz gubis pravo na otpremninu, pomoc sa burze i mogucnost koristenja porodljnog. 
> Jedino u slucaju sporazunog prekida mozda imaš pravo na otpremninu (ne znam kakvi su vam ugovori na poslu), ali u slucaju nezaposlenosti nemas pravo na pomoc sa burze i porodiljni. U svakom slucaju nepovoljna opcija za tebe.


Kaj onda ne mogu u slučaju da ja dam otkaz  nastaviti koristiti porodiljni kao nezaposlena osoba? 
A sporazumni prekid je kakav u usporedbi sa nekom drugom vrstom otkaza?  (ne razumijem se u tu tematiku)

----------


## sirius

znaci 15 dana od povratka na posao, ne 8 dana.

----------


## sirius

> Kaj onda ne mogu u slučaju da ja dam otkaz  nastaviti koristiti porodiljni kao nezaposlena osoba? 
> A sporazumni prekid je kakav u usporedbi sa nekom drugom vrstom otkaza?  (ne razumijem se u tu tematiku)


Mislim da nemozes koristiti kao nezaposlena, jedino ako si nezaposlena u trenutku otvaranja.
Ono sto ja mislim jest da ti u ovom trenutku nikakav sporazumni otkaz ( jedino takav mozes dati) nije dobra opcija. Osim ako ti poslodavac nudi iznimno veliku svotu novaca kao otpremninu.

----------


## sirius

uglavnom, pozdravi poslodavca i reci da priceka tvoj povratak na posao ako mu je do tvog otkaza.

----------


## Cathy

> Mislim da nemozes koristiti kao nezaposlena, jedino ako si nezaposlena u trenutku otvaranja.
> Ono sto ja mislim jest da ti u ovom trenutku nikakav sorazumni otkaz ( jedino takav mozes dati) nije dobra opcija. Osim ako ti poslodavac nudi iznimno veliku svotu novaca kao otpremninu.


Imam drugi posao u planu. Zanima me pravna strana, da se ne zeznem financijski, a da pravno firma bude u redu. Da ne naprave nešto što ne smiju i da ih onda porezna ili neka druga uprava ne zezaju.

----------


## sirius

u teoriji moze sporazumno prekinuti posao i potpisati ugovor za drugi, ali kako stvari stoji vrlo je lako moguce da krenu provjeravati koliko je to legalno zbog trenutka u kojem si mjenjala posao. (tj. da provjeravaju da nije u pitanju zaposlenje samo zbog koristenja prava na porodiljni)

----------


## Cathy

> u teoriji moze sporazumno prekinuti posao i potpisati ugovor za drugi, ali kako stvari stoji vrlo je lako moguce da krenu provjeravati koliko je to legalno zbog trenutka u kojem si mjenjala posao. (tj. da provjeravaju da nije u pitanju zaposlenje samo zbog koristenja prava na porodiljni)


A kod sporazumnog onda postoji mogućnost dobivanja otpremnine?

----------


## sirius

> A kod sporazumnog onda postoji mogućnost dobivanja otpremnine?


sporazumni je -sporazumni. To znaci da se poslodavac i radnik dogovore oko svega ,koliko mi je poznato poslodavac nije duzan platiti otpremninu kao kod slucaja da je radnik visak.
ali dobro sve provjeri kod nekog pravnika za radno pravo, u osjetljivoj si situaciji.

----------


## jelena.O

A ti si kod novog odmah planirala ići raditi? Koja je solucija ako predes na polovicno radno vrijeme?

----------


## Cathy

> sporazumni je -sporazumni. To znaci da se poslodavac i radnik dogovore oko svega ,koliko mi je poznato poslodavac nije duzan platiti otpremninu kao kod slucaja da je radnik visak.
> ali dobro sve provjeri kod nekog pravnika za radno pravo, u osjetljivoj si situaciji.


A kao višak me može otpustiti? To je pravno dozvoljeno iako koristim porodiljni?

----------


## sirius

> A kao višak me može otpustiti? To je pravno dozvoljeno iako koristim porodiljni?


Nije. I ne mozes biti visak.

----------


## Cathy

> Nije. I ne mozes biti visak.


Hvala Sirius, znači jedina opcija je sporazumni otkaz.

----------


## Boxica

> Hvala Sirius, znači jedina opcija je sporazumni otkaz.


prije potpisivanja moraš prekinuti porodiljni
dakle prekineš s datumom 15.4 i potpišeš sporazumni s 16.4.

ALI ovo ti je dobro jedino ako odmah ideš raditi...
ako ne, postoji mogućnost kao što je gore sirius napisala...



> vrlo je lako moguce da krenu provjeravati koliko je to legalno zbog  trenutka u kojem si mjenjala posao. (tj. da provjeravaju da nije u  pitanju zaposlenje samo zbog koristenja prava na porodiljni)

----------


## Jelka

> Poslodavac ti NE moze dati otkaz dok si na porodiljnom, tek 8 dana nakon povrtaka na posao.


A ako svi u firmi dobivaju otkaz? Preuzimanje firme od strane druge je u pitanju.

----------


## Jelka

I još par pitanja, za frendicu (primjenjivo možda i za mene).

Ako dobije otkaz i RO uz otkazni rok prestane prije nego joj započne porodiljni (onih 45 dana prije termina), koji je njezin status po pitanju naknade od hzzo-a?
Ako u međuvremenu (dok se još čekaju otkazi) mora ndB otvoriti komplikacije, a otkaz se oduži, kako se računa prosjek plaće za hzzo naknadu? Gledaju li se komplikacije ili plaća prije komplikacija?
Ako u tijeku korištenja porodiljnog (kojeg god) dobije otkaz (pod uvjetom da je to pravno dozvoljeno), kakav joj je status u hzzo-u? Prima li dalje naknadu ili mora javiti promjenu statusa?

 :Kiss:

----------


## sirius

> A ako svi u firmi dobivaju otkaz? Preuzimanje firme od strane druge je u pitanju.


Ako firma kompletno ide u likvidaciju , tada i oni na porodiljnom dobivaju prekid ugovora. 
Ako firma ide u preuzimanje...tada ne znam.

----------


## Jelka

> Ako firma kompletno ide u likvidaciju , tada i oni na porodiljnom dobivaju prekid ugovora. 
> Ako firma ide u preuzimanje...tada ne znam.


Nda, sjećam se da si mi to negdje pisala.

A znaš možda ovo ostalo, za frendicu?

----------


## misoan

Poštovani, nakon isteka rodiljnog dopusta necu se vracati na posao, poslodavcu bih urucila izvanredni otkaz. Rodiljni mi istice za 2 mjeseca, ali me poslodavac zvao da dodem na razgovor. Ako mu dam otkaz odmah, gubim li pravo na rodiljnu naknadu za ta 2 mjeseca na koja jos imam pravo?  Ili bolje da mu posaljem otkaz 15 dana prije isteka rodiljnog? Hvala na pomoci!

----------


## magistra

Radnik može dati otkaz kad god želi, posebna je kategorija kod otkaza od strane radnika otkazni rok propisan ili zakonom ili kolektivnim ugovorom kod poslodavca.
A posebna su kategorija rodiljni dopust i naknada (prvih 6 mjeseci po porodu) i roditeljski dopust i naknada (drugih 6 mjeseci po porodu).
Naknada se formira prema prosjeku zadnje 3 plaće kod poslodavca i neovisno o radnom statusu ista je prema izdanom rješenju HZZO / HZMO ??? do završetka dopusta. Poslodavac zakonom ne smije otkazati ugovor o radu radniku koji koristi dopust no radnik može dati otkaz.

----------


## Vrijeska

Odi na razgovor. Najavi da se nećeš vraćati i pitaj njih za proceduru. 
U nekim firmama je to uobičajena procedura da se ode na razgovor kad najaviš odlazak. Žele znati razloge  (u svrhu da vide ima li nekih internih problema koji su doveli do toga, pa samim time spriječili eventualni odlazak drugih zaposlenika; dakle razgovor s pozitivnom naznakom).

----------


## Sova555

Pozdrav svima i oprostite ako sam fulala temu,promijenila sam posao i sada mi ugovor kod novog poslodavca vrijedi do 18.11,idem na komplikacije i ugovor mi se nece produzit i sad me zanima da li imam kakva prava sa burze ili tek kad krene pisat porodiljni? Hvala

----------


## Beti3

Imaš, ako odeš na bolovanje dok još traje ugovor.

----------


## Sova555

Bolovanje otvaram sa jucerasnjim danom,ali mi se ugovor nakon 18.11 nece produzit

----------


## jelena.O

Pitaj možda ipak budu

----------


## Sova555

Rekli su mi odma da ne budu produzili

----------


## Beti3

Da, dobivati ces bolovanje do 45 dana prije poroda, zatim naknafu od HZZ tih 45 dana ili koliko vec bude do poroda i od poroda porodiljji za nezaposlene. 
Kad ti istekne ugovor javi se na Zavod za zaposljavanje i na HZZO i sve ce ti objasniti.

----------


## Sova555

Bez obzira sto ce mi radni odnos prestat cu dobivat naknadu za bolovanje? Oprostite ako su pitanja glupa,al taj dio ne znam kako sta ide,kolko se dobiva kao zaposlena ili nezaposlena. Dugo sam radila u drzavnoj firmi,ali ocito je moje cudo odlucilo doc kad sam se maknula od toga stresa.

----------


## jelena.O

Imaš pravo i na godinu staža

----------


## Beti3

Da, dobivat ćeš naknadu za bolovanje, istu kao i dok si bila zaposlena. Samo se javi na vrijeme.
A kad ti počne onih 45 dana prije poroda, tada ti HZZ daje naknadu shodno prethodnom stažu. Sve će ti to oni objasniti.
Čak sam danas pročitala da ako se dobije otkaz ili je prekid ugovora kad već počne porodiljni dopust, ide ista naknada do 6 mjeseci djetetova života. Tek nakon toga kao nezaposlena. Valjda je tako.

----------


## Sova555

Hvala puno na informacijama,zvala sam danas hzzo i rekli su mi da je bitno samo da sam u radnom odnosu tijekom otvaranja komplikacija tako da se nadam da ce danas dr otvorit bolovanje sa subotom

----------


## jelena.O

a koja je greda da otvori s današnjim datumom? mada može i retroaktivno ako ti je radna subota

----------


## Sova555

Subota mi je bila radna,ali sam zavrsila na hitnoj zbog krvarenja i nisam isla radit jer moram mirovat

----------


## jelena.O

ok skupi papire i nek neko odnese tvom ginekologu on će dati papire za preporuku

----------


## Alex9saska12

Da li mogu sada poslati otkaz poslodavcu gdje navodim da otkaz stupa na snagu nakon porodiljnog dopusta i da je otkazni rok 14 dana od zadnjeg dana porodiljnog dopusta... imam jos 5 mjeseci porodiljnog

----------


## jelena.O

3,u principu ne, jer otkaz automatski stupa na snagu 15 dana nakon povratka. ako se drugačije ne dogovorite

----------

